# sorry guys....................



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Whilst _not_ looking for more things to buy for my doggies i came across some sites which i thought were quite good and had some lovely things on them. All i can say is sorry for your bank accounts!!!!!

The crate mats and hammock beds on here are well priced:
http://www.splendidpets.co.uk/

Some lovely coats and collars on here
http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/

Nice beds
http://www.houseofpaws.co.uk/gbu0-display/splash.html

Oh, definately *don't* look at this one... especially the christmas gifts....:devil:.
http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/

Happy shopping!!!:behindsofa:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well i'm definitely going to have to have a look at these later when i get back haha 
Thanks x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you Katie ... oh dear, credit card is going to be needed! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh dear .............!

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thankyou thankyou thankyou! Been looking for beds, they're all minging in the shops! My daughter will go mad when she sees the Cath Kidston design, and nice fleece blankets, hurray, pay day on tuesday


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie .. you are naughty .. but I like it   nothing better than cockapoo xmas shopping 

Add this one to the list .... my favourite dog cushion shhh dont tell my dogs .. its a surprise .. santa paws ...

http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/hugoandhennie/product/stylish-cushion-pet-bed


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Have to save up for the cool cool coats for next summer.


----------



## Rupbrown (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello all - I know that muddy paws have a promo code on Facebook that gives you 10% off FB2011. Happy shopping!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had just promised myself not to spend another penny on Poppy till after Xmas ... Feel resolve slipping already!

X


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Whilst _not_ looking for more things to buy for my doggies i came across some sites which i thought were quite good and had some lovely things on them. All i can say is sorry for your bank accounts!!!!!
> 
> The crate mats and hammock beds on here are well priced:
> http://www.splendidpets.co.uk/
> ...


Just to say i ordered 2 of the crate mats for Lola (1 for work, 1 for home) and am very impressed. For the price they are nice quality fleecey mats with a velvety backing and soft stuffing so very snuggly!! Ordered them monday afternoon and recieved them tuesday afternoon. I have 1 happy poo!!


----------

